# printer won't print ink after installing CISS cartridges



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

I bought a ciss online and decided I just wanted to use the cartridges. So I took the tubes off and plugged the holes. Now the problem that Im having is if I plug the holes the printer wont print any ink not even distilled water. But if I open the holes I get big drops on the head that then drip on the shirt.

What do i need to do I've been trying to get this working for 3 days. Im going crazy. 

Thanks for yall's time. Hopefully someone has the answer.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

afan06 said:


> I bought a ciss online and decided I just wanted to use the cartridges. So I took the tubes off and plugged the holes. Now the problem that Im having is if I plug the holes the printer wont print any ink not even distilled water. But if I open the holes I get big drops on the head that then drip on the shirt.
> 
> What do i need to do I've been trying to get this working for 3 days. Im going crazy.
> 
> Thanks for yall's time. Hopefully someone has the answer.


What your experiencing is normal. These cartridges (pigment type) rely on the level of the ink from a reservoir (usually at the same level as the ink head) to regulate the pressure in the print head and can be quite the balancing act to get right. 
Sorry but you will most likely need to put back the ink lines with this type of system system. 
You should also be aware that even with an optimize ink system distilled water does not really jet correctly because of the surface tensions.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't want the CIS, maybe you should just buy the refill cart and inks for your printer. Seems like what you are trying to do, which sounds like it's not working, nor is it going to work. Best wishes.


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

So if I buy just refillable cartridges will it fix this problem?

Thanks guys so much for your replies.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

afan06 said:


> So if I buy just refillable cartridges will it fix this problem?
> 
> Thanks guys so much for your replies.


 

The refillable cartridge sets could work for you. .... The problem you will have with using these cartridge sets for actual printing is that they hold only 18 ml of ink. By contrast, (some other) bulk system bottles hold up to 250 ml. You will find it very inconvenient to use your printer as you will be constantly having to stop and refill. That is the reason that all digital direct to garment printer manufacturers use bulk ink systems. Please also keep in mind that the inexpensive CISS systems that are offered online work very poorly on direct to garment printers. They are meant for use in printing paper on regular inkjet printers.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

Got the cartridges today and it is still doing the same thing with the dripping. Im about to go insane


Edit:
Just put a different printhead on it and still the same problem.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

What ink are you using?


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

dtginks brand


----------

